# What Do You Do With Your Creations



## smoke665 (Oct 13, 2016)

As a hobbyist I'm  accumulating a lot of images that I'll probably never print but don't want to dispose of either. What do others do with their images? Slideshows.? Digital frames?


----------



## Designer (Oct 13, 2016)

I think it depends on who is going to view them.  I have a digital frame that goes to the office, and the wife uses it now, but it is not exactly easy to use.  The photos want to be a certain size, and the internal memory is not what it ought to be.  

Showing your photos in a slide show seems like the thing to do, except some people will be bored with it unless you can keep it interesting.  

I print some of my favorites and hang them in my own house.  If any of them get stale, they get rotated out.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 13, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> As a hobbyist I'm  accumulating a lot of images that I'll probably never print but don't want to dispose of either. What do others do with their images? Slideshows.? Digital frames?



Facebook.  I post in a group called Nebraska through the Lens.  Other than that, I just buy another external hard drive for long term storage and call it good.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 13, 2016)

I sell 'em.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 13, 2016)

I found a local small craft store willing to sell my general images (8x10/12's mounted on 11x14 matte board)  for $25 each.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 13, 2016)

Digital files are the equivalent of film negatives.  I keep them.  Storage is cheap.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 13, 2016)

Lots'o-Harddrives.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 14, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Digital files are the equivalent of film negatives.  I keep them.  Storage is cheap.



Have ample storage for now between external drives and network drive. My question was more "display" oriented. After spending a considerable amount of time post processing it seems silly to tuck them away on a drive somewhere never to be seen again. I print the best of the best that get rotated out on the walls, and have created groups of images as screen saver files. Our smart tvs have the capability of running a slide show from a wireless connection to the hard drive, but if they're on they are usually tuned to a channel. I've tried digital frames but as another poster commented, they can be difficult.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 14, 2016)

Did you ever shoot film?  Did you display every image or have photo albums on every table, end table etc.?  We used to have a digital frame.  When it died we didn't replace it.  Why, we never looked at it after the first time the photos were loaded.  

Photography is like Algebra, theres a lot in it that you will you never use.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 14, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Did you ever shoot film? Did you display every image or have photo albums on every table, end table etc



Yup, I have boxes of negatives, boxes of prints, stacks of albums, and stacks of slide carousels. Despite the advances we've made the only thing that's changed is the box we use for storage!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 14, 2016)

A few around the house but most on external drive.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 14, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever shoot film? Did you display every image or have photo albums on every table, end table etc
> ...


Just as long as you don't pull out the slide projector and show us all your vacation photos from 1972 at Lake Wakawakawowwow.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 14, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



I hated when people did that. LOL At least with slides though you had a "final review" when you loaded the carousels. When our first grandson was born digital had come of age. Our son being the techno geek had a ton of pictures during and after the birth. At a family gathering of all the Aunts, Uncles, cousins and grand parents he asked if we wanted to see a sideshow. He thought that he had sufficiently screened the photos. Unfortunately he had missed a couple. Shock turned to hilarious laughter, a daughter in law with a bright red face, and a son with several knots on his head when his wife finished with him.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 14, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...


Oh I know, and it seemed that the slide show always followed a meat loaf dinner.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 14, 2016)

Lots of external harddrives. Some nights I run a slideshow on my laptop connected to a projector that projects the images onto the side of my house for all the world to see


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 14, 2016)

Free popcorn too?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 14, 2016)

When we had a house, ( sold it 2007 and travel in Rv) I had some up on the walls but a lot in photo albums.
Now, just stored on hard drives mostly. My volunteer job has enlarged 25 photos and exhibited them in frames in the museum to go a long with a theme of the year.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 14, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> Free popcorn too?


Oh heavens no.   There was a standard protocol in those days.  Drinks, men folk in the living room, women folk in the kitchen.  Then came dinner, usually something like meatloaf, salad, potatoes and a vegetable. This was followed by coffee which was the time for the man of the house to pull out the projector and screen.  This was immediately followed by the vacation slides.  They held you hostage by saving desert for after the slide show.  It was a ritual that could not be tampered with.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 14, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> When we had a house, ( sold it 2007 and travel in Rv) I had some up on the walls but a lot in photo albums.
> Now, just stored on hard drives mostly. My volunteer job has enlarged 25 photos and exhibited them in frames in the museum to go a long with a theme of the year.


Forgot to tell you, when we meet up next week I will bring my projector and 12 cases of slides.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 14, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> Lots of external harddrives. Some nights I run a slideshow on my laptop connected to a projector that projects the images onto the side of my house for all the world to see





gryphonslair99 said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> > Free popcorn too?
> ...



I was actually talking to MSnowy when he shows his work outside on his house 
BUT! I remember the old Bell and Howell and I used to splice film on the old family 8 mm projector


----------



## table1349 (Oct 14, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of external harddrives. Some nights I run a slideshow on my laptop connected to a projector that projects the images onto the side of my house for all the world to see
> ...


Funny you say that, when cleaning out moms house a few weeks ago I came across the old Bell & Howell, 8mm camera, projector, all our old movies, along with an 8 mm Hop along Casidy movie the folks bought.  I also found the splicer.  Too funny.  I'll bring those too. 

I knew who the comment was directed at but there is a long time honored protocall here.  You must not cause a disturbance in the force.


----------



## KaironV (Oct 14, 2016)

I post them online in attempt for others to like them as much as i do.


----------



## PersistentNomad (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, I share my pictures like crazy. FB, Insta, Twitter, 500px, here (sometimes). Interestingly, for me, the joy of photography is in the capture, not necessarily the finished product, aside from the fact that it's an artifact of the concept I collected. Like all my animal eyeballs. I captured them, I have a collection of animal eyeballs in photos. It's a quest to get them, and a challenge to always get better ones of what I already have.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 15, 2016)

Reminds me of my dad with the video camera, he'd tell us to stand somewhere, start running the camera then say go, then we'd start walking... so in home movies we start out just standing there like a bunch of goofballs! lol Thankfully only family ever saw them.

I have photos and negs in albums and in sleeves in storage boxes, and now print usually some 4x6s from any series of photos I've been out shooting, and 8x10s of anything significant. Now if I ever get caught up on putting those in albums... good project for winter. I save the media cards, I don't fill them that fast and they hold so many I only have a few, and have anything digital and some scans on an external hard drive. I try to organize as I go.

I'm pretty selective about what I post online and where, because - I look at Terms & Conditions... not that I read it all, usually just skimming through is enough to find a deal breaker most of the time.

And I have film in the fridge, that's what those produce drawers are really for aren't they?? lol


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 15, 2016)

I print them at large sizes on canvass, hand stretch them and build custom frames for them. I design and make blades for my moulding cutter with unique profiles and then add hand carving, gilding, plaster work and paints to create one of a kind moldings from which I build the frames and sell them in a gallery and in shows, exhibitions and fairs, etc. I even make my own canvass stretcher boards, sometimes from exotic woods and sometimes from ordinary common woods depending on the clientele that will be seeing and buying it. Using this method I can create artworks that have the appearance  of being hundreds of years old or that look ultra modern. It's great fun really. Adding brush strokes in clear varnishes can give them the look of paintings if the customers wants that.
I have also done some wall sized murals on several rolls of papers that are then applied like wallpaper.
While most of what I make is sold before it's made as consignment works, I also make things that are just easily sold and always popular and have a small stock of those to add for displays, demos of what people can order and quick sales based on the type of show it will be in.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 15, 2016)

PersistentNomad said:


> Interestingly, for me, the joy of photography is in the capture, not necessarily the finished product



In some cases I can agree with this. However I  have photos that may not make the cut for prints, but still have redeeming qualities, that I wouldn't mind seeing again without sorting through multiple layers of files. I need to explore the options for tagging, sorting and slideshows in LR and Bridge, as a way to feed to the smart TV through the wireless network drive, or casting from my laptop.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 15, 2016)

@Advanced Photo  you are way out of my league!


----------



## table1349 (Oct 15, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Reminds me of my dad with the video camera, he'd tell us to stand somewhere, start running the camera then say go, then we'd start walking... so in home movies we start out just standing there like a bunch of goofballs! lol Thankfully only family ever saw them.
> 
> I have photos and negs in albums and in sleeves in storage boxes, and now print usually some 4x6s from any series of photos I've been out shooting, and 8x10s of anything significant. Now if I ever get caught up on putting those in albums... good project for winter. I save the media cards, I don't fill them that fast and they hold so many I only have a few, and have anything digital and some scans on an external hard drive. I try to organize as I go.
> 
> ...


Man does that bring back memories.  Did your dad envision himself as another Cecil B. Demille?  Mine sure did.    All he needed was the jodhpurs, riding crop and megaphone.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 16, 2016)

Storage is cheap and the way I have my Lightroom setup, its like a photo database system. All my photos are tagged and can easily be searched for so if for some reason I need a picture of a particular thing I can just search for it in Lightroom. A good example is if I'm writing a blog post and I need a photo of an apple, I can just search apple and boom and I can filter by the ratings I've set. It's an awesome system.

If you have a one in a lifetime photo where image quality is crap, keep it because technology later on in the future could actually make the image better. 

Also I keep photos which I think could be great to look back on years from now. Just like how people kept old film and prints in a shoe box. 

You just never know what a photo could be used for after you've taken it.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 16, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of my dad with the video camera, he'd tell us to stand somewhere, start running the camera then say go, then we'd start walking... so in home movies we start out just standing there like a bunch of goofballs! lol Thankfully only family ever saw them.
> ...



We could start a whole thread on 'the good old days of family home movies'. My dad says I got the photo bug gene from him. But with 8 kids he never had anything but the movie camera and Kodak camera to use.
Since he was tall, whenever my mom took the movies, you can see my dad raising his hand, ' like pan up to get my head '


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 16, 2016)

nerwin said:


> All my photos are tagged and can easily be searched for so if for some reason I need a picture



I've built a few slide shows complete with audio backgrounds that play on the smart tvs via a wireless connection to a network drive, but it's labor intensive to physically sort and copy the images into a new file. Being able to sort and automate the process would be great. LR shows some promise in this area, but unfortunately there are a few years worth of images that have little or no tags or ratings.


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 16, 2016)

We're all afraid to throw stuff out. I know I am.   Especially if we think they're a part of us.  But it becomes a heavy load to drag all that stuff through life.  At 71, after retiring and moving three years ago to a new place, I just finally let go of loads of old negatives, prints, framed pictures, etc that I've been dragging around all my life but never really looking at.  I did keep some photo albums, the disks I made into slide shows to show on a TV, assorted important slides and prints, but really got rid of the rest.  In the past I kept saying to myself, "I really got to do something with all this stuff."  Nothing ever got done really.  I hardly ever looked at this stuff.  Others were even less inclined to look. 

You know, when we get rid of all the baggage we drag around in life, we're just left with ourselves, God and the people closest to us,  with no distractions.  It's quite interesting actually.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 16, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> @Advanced Photo  you are way out of my league!


That is far from true. Anyone can do what I do. I couldn't do it before I did it either, but then I started doing it and now I can do it... So could you if you wanted to.


Was that a lyric from a long forgotten song? Anyway, it's true.


----------



## chuasam (Oct 19, 2016)

if it's images I took for myself (not clients) they're generally up on facebook or instagram.


----------



## Didereaux (Oct 23, 2016)

we print our best and hang them.   Make gift books for birthdays, and xmas, and for special friends we give them larger prints if we know they will hang them.   Go through your vast horde and you will find hat probably less than 1% are printable.   the rest unless they have personal memory value are simply dross.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 23, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> we print our best and hang them.   Make gift books for birthdays, and xmas, and for special friends we give them larger prints if we know they will hang them.   Go through your vast horde and you will find hat probably less than 1% are printable.   the rest unless they have personal memory value are simply dross.


The exception is if you, like me, only keep printable photos and print everything you keep. Then you're dross-less. Isn't that a store?


----------



## Didereaux (Oct 23, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > we print our best and hang them.   Make gift books for birthdays, and xmas, and for special friends we give them larger prints if we know they will hang them.   Go through your vast horde and you will find hat probably less than 1% are printable.   the rest unless they have personal memory value are simply dross.
> ...



I never said I delete the dross!   I keep all photos on external drives in duplicate.  Not expensive, and not time consuming.   My idea of what photo is best has been know to change.   Also some photos print better on canvas as paintings, and others on the metallic etc.   The only pictures I delete are the out of focus, shots of my feet, or some such.


----------

